# So what's the story on "hinaufziehen" in Mahler's 3rd, 4th movement?



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't always listen to Mahler's Third, but when I do, it's been Levine/Chicago (best album cover of all time, too). Anyway, haven't listened in years; starting to explore it again.

So a few years back, I read Norman Lebrecht's _Why Mahler?..._, and in his review of 3rd performances, he cites Abbado's use of a "reverse glissando" on the oboe (and, I subsequently found out, the cor Anglais) in the fourth movement, marked _wie ein naturlaut_, which he claimed made "instant sense of a tricky passage."

Hm, thought I. I thought the fourth movement was a meditation on the dark profundity of man's existence; didn't remember nature making much of a peep. Nevertheless, filed the fact as something potentially interesting to check out sometime in the future.

Sooo...Yesterday I'm finally Youtube listening to Rattle with the CBSO in the Third - the fourth movement comes up - "O Mensch!" So I'm "Gibbing Acht"...and then my damn ears nearly fell off.

*Whatthehellisthat?* 

I quickly Youtube grab Abbado/Lucerne, and then Bychkov/WDR-SO...no doubt about it. Either I've lost my mind, or Mahler lost his.

Sooooooo...I do some quick research, and just as quickly learn about the _presence _of the marking _hinaufziehen _, and the equally obvious _absence_ of a glissando line. Humph!

S0000000000...........what is the opinion of anyone that has an opinion? Is _that_ what spricht die tiefe Mitternacht? Do I continue to go where only a few men have gone before, or do I fade back into the familiar lovely woods, dark and deep?

Anybody?


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

this? http://fugato.com/pickett/mahler3-4.shtml

and this  http://www.benjaminzander.com/journal/entry/11

BTW thanks for reminding me to listen to this again, I like Barbirolli and the Halle Orchestra 1969 and the oboist doesn't use any glissando, for me it's not a make or break moment.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

chesapeake bay said:


> this? http://fugato.com/pickett/mahler3-4.shtml
> 
> and this  http://www.benjaminzander.com/journal/entry/11
> 
> BTW thanks for reminding me to listen to this again, I like Barbirolli and the Halle Orchestra 1969 and the oboist doesn't use any glissando, for me it's not a make or break moment.


Oh, you're quite welcome. Somebody will have to remind me in a few years, I'm sure. And I'm not throwing it out the window, either; it was just a bit of a shock to hear something, um, _adjusted_ like that in a work you know, or thought you did.


----------

